# "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced..."



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone remember those words from last year? Now I know them to be true. Here's the story:

Been chasing a pair of gigantors, never got a shot. I decided to take a meat buck if I saw one. There was a 2 point, last night I could hunt the area, quartering away 15 yards from a 4-wheeler trail. The sun was bright in my eyes but he was close enough to place the pin center mass and fire. _Whack!_

My cousin- "Did I just see your arrow bounce off of that buck?"

Me- "What the ****!"

I walked over and picked up the arrow. The black housing was broken off, as well as one of the razors. The arrow had bounced right off of the buck. The way that razor broke off I knew I had hit bone. I remember reading or hearing that this broadhead had been designed to fall out in the event of an imperfect hit. I determined that the broadhead did just that when it hit bone. It "bounced" right off of the buck's shoulder. I'm certain that's what happened to that guy last year as well. I've seen it with my own eyes now.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Unfortunately for the feller that I was guiding, the bull was killed later with a rifle, the bull was hit once through the back strapes on a steep down hill angle the other two hits were where I stated on the crease, NO PENETRATION, by the way at 5.5 years old a perfect 7x7 he scored 376 and change. He had a few maggots in the back wound, but would have survived the encounter had he not poked his head out again!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

What brand head?


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Epek


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

EPEK FAIL!!  sorry to hear that. use something that was designed for killing next time, like a rage, G5, muzzy. inner-loc.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

That is interestin. The last time that I hit a elk with a arrow it passed through the front shoulder blade but only penetrated around 10 inches and stayed in him but when he ran off it sliced up everything that was on the other side of his shoulder, and I was just using some Cabela special fix blade broadheads. The elk was shot at 20 yards with the bow set at 70lbs.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Like critter said, I also hit a deer right on the bone in the shoulder. You could hear it crush the shoulder. The deer ran about 50 yards and died. The arrow only penetrated about 10 inches, but that was plenty. The broadheads were also some cheap fixed blades.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

I think that I had better jump in right now. I can't believe that I am biting off on this but figured that I had better say my say. 
I still in no way will think that a head bounced off an Elk twice when hit in the perfect crease. That is impossible, especially twice and at 70 plus yards. Enough said about that.
I will address this new "Possible" breakage that Bird dogger mentioned. You have to be shooting the first version if it broke. We have worked diligently to fix our first year weakness. The next two years have been solid as a rock and I would put them above ANY broadhead out there as far as durrability. We at Epek have possibly gotten the cart in front of the horse with the first version and getting it on the market before it was completely ready. Having said that, I would have still said that it was kicking butt as everything that I shot or my family shot in that first year including Aligator skulls, did very well. We had a couple break in the skulls and I never had any break on good hits. They did however break occasionally on a hard shoulder hit. We fixed that. If you are shooting one of those heads, I appologize. I recognized the problem with the way the inner piece met up with the outer shroud would be a weak spot and we re-vamped the entire head as we are on a quest for perfection. I don't think that if the head would not have broken that it would have got any more penetration. I feel that you hit something hard enough to stop ANY head. With the fact that it broke the head and fell out. When you saw the head, it appeared to have a blunt end hitting the shoulder. That was not the case. It hit with the shroud in tact and broke on something very hard. As it fell out, the shroud broke and fell off. They only broke on rocks or extremely hard bone. I am not hiding anything. I tell it like it is and the newer more durable head is the same as anyone should do when they find an issue with a weakness in the first edition and that is that it is fixed. It is the best, most accurate, most durable, and less issue with quivers, and other factors than any broadhead out there. I have total confidence in it and frankly would be bothered by people who say degrading things about the head if it weren't for the fact that I know that they really don't know what they are talking about in many instances. I am refusing to get butt hurt over people who love to tear down someone or something that is simply trying to share it with the world. I love this head and have no regrets opening it up to the general public. The many letters, photo's and testimonials from legitimate hunters has me much higher than any thread who try's to mock can bring me down. This is the ONLY bad experience that I have heard this season and the fact that you mentioned that the shroud was black, tells me that it was not from this years model. 
I would love to chat with any nae sayers on this matter rather than you saying damaging comments that might not have much substance when we are not currently making the head that had an issue. C-mon guys throw us a bone here. I have not made even ONE single penny from my three years of effort to supply a great product for my fellow hunters. One day I hope that to change but for now, its just been enough reward to hear the great things that the head is doing.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



elk22hunter said:


> You have to be shooting the first version if it broke. We have worked diligently to fix our first year weakness. We fixed that. If you are shooting one of those heads, I appologize. I recognized the problem with the way the inner piece met up with the outer shroud. I tell it like it is and the newer more durable head is the same as anyone should do when they find an issue with a weakness in the first edition.


May we hear of a possible replacement or refund on the first version?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

I'm not thinking so for two reasons. First is we would be out of business. Second is that I loaded my quiver with them last weekend because they still work well. They can and do break occasionally, making it impossible to use them again in a few instances. I personally wouldn't care if it broke because the damage to the critter is already done and I have no use for it after that. MANY animals have fallen to them. Some have broke. I have seen just as much damage to the other heads on the market including fixed blades on a "hard hit". We simply wont settle for that so we continued to make them more durrable and solid. Our contribution to the cause wont be in offering a trade for the durrable ones but the fact that we didn't settle for a weaker version and kept persuing excellence.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Dude i'm just screwin with ya.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



pheaz said:


> Dude i'm just screwin with ya.


I was going to put a smiley face at the end of my post as well but forgot. haha


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



> You have to be shooting the first version if it broke.


I think that's correct. I bought them on discount last year from camofire.com.



> With the fact that it broke the head and fell out. When you saw the head, it appeared to have a blunt end hitting the shoulder. That was not the case. It hit with the shroud in tact and broke on something very hard. As it fell out, the shroud broke and fell off.


You just described it perfectly. I have the blunt head and a piece of the broken shroud in my possession.

I'm not bothered, Elk22, because it was only a 2 point that I shot. I mostly wrote this post to explain what happened to twigflipper's client last year. I'm convinced they hit bone because what he described was exactly what happened to me. I'm glad I was shooting this broadhead because I'd have likely wounded a buck a lot more seriously than I did had the broadhead stuck.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Carcass was proof enough!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

:? :roll:

Are we really talking about this again...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



BirdDogger said:


> > You have to be shooting the first version if it broke.
> 
> 
> I think that's correct. I bought them on discount last year from camofire.com.
> ...


You just described it perfectly. I have the blunt head and a piece of the broken shroud in my possession.

I'm not bothered, Elk22, because it was only a 2 point that I shot. I mostly wrote this post to explain what happened to twigflipper's client last year. I'm convinced they hit bone because what he described was exactly what happened to me. I'm glad I was shooting this broadhead because I'd have likely wounded a buck a lot more seriously than I did had the broadhead stuck.[/quote:avxizc4n]
So let me get this straight, just because it was "only" a 2 pt. means it doesnt deserve to die the same quick death as say a 180 in. buck? You my friend need to not even be bowhunting in my opinion until you learn to value every critter the same! shame on you


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> :? :roll: Are we really talking about this again...


And again and again until animals stop getting wounded by bowhunters who don't understand that using a mech that "flies just like a field tip" doesn't eliminate the need for practice and tuning and who then blame the broadhead for their ignorance.

A fixed blade BH is a foil that exaggerates imperfections. If you can't put fixed blades side by side in a target with field tips, it isn't because of the BH and swapping for mechanicals doesn't solve the problem. Sure, you can sink them into a flat faced target in practice mode, but shooting an animal (especially quartering) and getting efficient deployment of the blades requires that the full weight and energy of the arrow are directly behind the BH.

The Epek guys know this, but I don't think they understand how many of their customers don't.

This is one of those cases where you can't buy a short cut. In fact, the Epek is a wicked BH, but I speculate that shooting a mechanical demands even more attention to fine tuning (and practice). Don't care if it is "just a two point"...animals deserve better.

Does Epek include a tuning guide in each pack of heads? If not, maybe they could. If customers would read it and pay attention, (and that's a big IF), these stories would end.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

It is always interesting to me to hear about the "perfect" shot that wasn't so perfect. Then the first thing we do is blame the BH. I'm not sure that was Birddoggers intent here, but generally speaking... All I can offer is my personal experiences and the experiences of every person I hunt with. These broadheads are killers. The interesting this is we all still hunt with the "old" style of epek. The new ones weren't out in a 125gr so we opted to keep hunting with the old ones. Lots more energy and penetration with an extra 25gr on the end of your arrow.

Sorry your hunt didn't end as you would have hoped for BD. Hopefully the deer survived and makes a full recovery. I have seen that shot 3 different times end up the same way (different brand of BH though). Good luck on your next hunt. I wouldn't blame the BH, they truely are killers and with that shot a couple inches further back you would be eating steak and eggs for breakfast!


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

I've seen alot of broadheads used over the years and some not so finely tuned bows also, but to see a broadhead bounce off an elk at any distance, shoulder or not, that was a first. Hopefully for all those who will be using them the "new" ones work better.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



> And again and again until animals stop getting wounded by bowhunters who don't understand that using a mech that "flies just like a field tip" doesn't eliminate the need for practice and tuning and who then blame the broadhead for their ignorance.


Amen! Thank you for your wisdom Finn.

Here's a little secret for all you ninnies out there that rely on technology may be just a little too much. You're not sposed to hit em in the shoulder bone! With ANY broadhead! And BTW Twig, I bounced a 650 grain arrow with a SNUFFER off an elks shoulder bone with a 69# bow. The arrow went in, smacked the shoulder, and fell out after the elk had run about 50 yards. The reason it didn't stick is because the arrow hit that point of the shoulder bone that is shaped like a "J" and it bent the point of my head to the same"J" shape causing the head to just slide right around the bone and stop cold. I've cut myself shaving worse than I hurt that elk! Now I could have blamed the head for having a weak point and not penetrating the bone, but the simple fact is I SHOULDA NEVER HIT THE BONE IN THE FIRST PLACE!!! (**** lousy crappy made Snuffers! :roll: ) But it was only a spike, so no big deal... :roll: :O•-:

The amount of critters I've shot in the shoulder over the last 30 years and recovered... *NOT EVEN ONE!!! EVER!!!*

Now heres the other side of the story. A week later that same spike came into a bedding area I was watching and gave me another broadside quartering shot. I hit the bull perfect and the arrow went through both lungs and smacked the leg bone on the opposite side shattering it on contact. The bull went down like I'd hit him with a 30-06, got up, stumbled 30 yards and pilled up. My quickest kill on an elk to date. After I butchered the bull I dug the leg bone out with the snuffer still embedded in it and it's still one of my favorite keepsakes. ( WOW! Them Snuffers are one tough mean well built head! 8) )


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

...but it was a "perfectly place shot" uncle Tex!


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Tex, The dead bull wasn't hit in the shoulder! Not even with a gun! Sorry!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



twigflipper said:


> Tex, The dead bull wasn't hit in the shoulder! Not even with a gun! Sorry!


No big deal twig, just makin a point... I thought yer bull was hit in the shoulder bone...

OK, I just re read the post... Was th Epek head the one that went through the backstraps?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



> So let me get this straight, just because it was "only" a 2 pt. means it doesnt deserve to die the same quick death as say a 180 in. buck? You my friend need to...


1. We're not friends. Never have been. Never will be.

2. Who made you the judge of what I need to do?


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Yeah, he didn't compensate for the steep down hill angle at approx 40 yds on the first shot. If he had we probably wouldn't be having a conversation about this, I may be saying what a great head it is, who's to know!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Bummer... Ya, that area on any animal is nothing but a gauntlet of bone, sinew, gristle, and dense muscle. Hard for any head to do it's job... Bout the only thing you can hope for with a shot like that is to snap his back and paralyze the animal. Then just run up like a Wild ***** and shoot him again! Those old Epec's did have that breakage problem. But like any good company would, as Elk22 mentioned, they've fixed the problem and are now offering a much heavier and well made product. Trial and error... Sometimes we get the error part playing a bigger factor than we want as was the case with your client. Sucks either way...


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Tex, the arrow through the top of the back was actually a pass through, no problems there. It was the two shots after that didn't work, granted they were at distance I would not agree with or advise for a first shot, but where we were at, once you draw blood that is your animal no matter what, NO shooting a second animal period! So I had told him ahead of that if he had a chance for follow up shots to take them if he could. Maybe I took it a little personal with the cute little stabs at my ability to handle a situation I take very seriously every time.
I have no problem with Elk22 or Epek, and hope their fix works, as I'm sure it will!!!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



BirdDogger said:


> 2. Who made you the judge of what I need to do?


its the UWN. im pretty sure its a rule that from the minute you sign up here, you become the judge of all that gets posted. its your business to decide whats ethical/unethical, right/wrong, left/right.... :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

...and so I am really puzzled, should I go for the Mountain Dew or a Coke? Decisions....Something has to knock this headache....


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Biting my tongue on this one but Scott you sure made it hard.......


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Guys, I have footage of the newest version of the EPEK. This thing works.

[youtube:1j56qft5]http://www.youtube.com/v/udhvIGoYgEA?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:1j56qft5]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

That's it! I'm buying some!!!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

That sold me as well Tex. I'm gone!


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

EPEK hunt 2011 (public diy) through the ribs black shroud first year model 100 gr. this is the second buck i have taken in three years with EPEK. I have tried rage, cabelas fixed blades, muzzy, and fuse broadheads, i could not tune any to shoot as well as EPEK. I did not have the troubles removing EPEK from the quiver as i did with rage. Both bucks expired with in minutes of a hit but i also did not hit them in the shoulder blade. I was going to go with the new ones but thought why should i when the ones i have now work so so good.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

I watched a bull go 35 yards and tip over the other day with an EPEK. What does that mean?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> I watched a bull go 35 yards and tip over the other day with an EPEK. What does that mean?


it worked..... that time.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

I've shot 2 Epeks at 2 elk, Guess what happened. I got 2 elk. I love them so much I changed my Username. The last elk made it about 60 yards before passing away ( That "my friends" was a perfect shot). The first one, was after a shot so low that it almost missed the elk. Guess how far that one made it. 80 yards before bleeding out. I'm sold, and so are my hunting buddies, after seeing what the last one did they are all switching.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Well, I've shot one deer with one and the broadhead shattered and my arrow bounced off of the deer. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Were you shooting a Hoyt? That could have been the problem. And Mr. Dogger, I wasn't talking to you, My post was pointed As Shawns direction.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Were you shooting a Hoyt? That could have been the problem. And Mr. Dogger, I wasn't talking to you, My post was pointed As Shawns direction.


its Shaun. and no. when i tested one out i was shooting a PSE xforce with a 420 gr. arrow. i was less than impressed with the performance of the head. but it was just my opinion, which im entitled to.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Sorry Shaun, Ive never been known for my spelling.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



shaun larsen said:


> [quote="fixed blade XC-3":jq4lvynv]Were you shooting a Hoyt? That could have been the problem. And Mr. Dogger, I wasn't talking to you, My post was pointed As Shawns direction.


its Shaun. and no. when i tested one out i was shooting a PSE xforce with a 420 gr. arrow. i was less than impressed with the performance of the head. but it was just my opinion, which im entitled to.[/quote:jq4lvynv]

True, even though you are wrong. :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



jahan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade XC-3":2ixo81do]Were you shooting a Hoyt? That could have been the problem. And Mr. Dogger, I wasn't talking to you, My post was pointed As Shawns direction.
> ...


True, even though you are wrong. :mrgreen:[/quote:2ixo81do]
:lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



shaun larsen said:


> [quote="fixed blade XC-3":15g4wrd5]Were you shooting a Hoyt? That could have been the problem. And Mr. Dogger, I wasn't talking to you, My post was pointed As Shawns direction.


its Shaun. and no. when i tested one out i was shooting a PSE xforce with a 420 gr. arrow. i was less than impressed with the performance of the head. but it was just my opinion, which im entitled to.[/quote:15g4wrd5]

Were you shooting them at your standard 160 yards? Just kidding!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



Huge29 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade XC-3":1284tme4]Were you shooting a Hoyt? That could have been the problem. And Mr. Dogger, I wasn't talking to you, My post was pointed As Shawns direction.
> ...


Were you shooting them at your standard 160 yards? Just kidding![/quote:1284tme4]

No, he was probably shooting them into concrete walls, 3/4 inch plywood, steel barrels, and cinder blocks. All things you'll encounter while out hunting big game, and all things that ANY broadhead should hold up to in a stress test! They failed miserably of course so now in his mind, they suck... :O•-:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

yeah those little doe whitetails in texas at 20 yards sure are a hard target to get an arrow through.... they are built like brick walls :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



shaun larsen said:


> yeah those little doe whitetails in texas at 20 yards sure are a hard target to get an arrow through.... they are built like brick walls :roll:


Bull crap dude, no way your epek made a good shot and didn't perform well on a doe. I'm sure anyone than kill a deer from 300 yards with a bow can make a good shot at 20yrds.

I'm going to roll my eyes for you since you seem to understand that. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":azz6lntw]yeah those little doe whitetails in texas at 20 yards sure are a hard target to get an arrow through.... they are built like brick walls :roll:


Bull crap dude, no way your epek made a good shot and didn't perform well on a doe. I'm sure anyone than kill a deer from 300 yards with a bow can make a good shot at 20yrds.

I'm going to roll my eyes for you since you seem to understand that. :roll:[/quote:azz6lntw]

It sounds like he needs to turn his poundage up on his bow from 20lbs. :mrgreen: I kid, I kid, I just don't believe a well placed shot with any broadhead would bounce off a doe, hell a field tip will kill an animal with a well placed shot. Like you said Shaun you are entitled to your opinion as am I.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

A blunt would kill a doe with a well placed shot at 20 yards.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

when did i ever say it bounced off? i shot clear through the deer. she died eventually, but she ran a long ways. no blood trail, we had to use dogs to find her. i hit her really good but the broadhead didnt perform well at all and the head was broken when i found the arrow. only 1 blade opened up enough to cause any damage.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> A blunt would kill a doe with a well placed shot at 20 yards.


...as would a field tip...


shaun larsen said:


> when did i ever say it bounced off? i shot clear through the deer. she died eventually, but she ran a long ways. no blood trail, we had to use dogs to find her. i hit her really good but the broadhead didnt perform well at all and the head was broken when i found the arrow. only 1 blade opened up enough to cause any damage.


coughcoughbullshiitcoughcough... :mrgreen:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*



bwhntr said:


> fixed blade XC-3 said:
> 
> 
> > A blunt would kill a doe with a well placed shot at 20 yards.
> ...


coughcoughbullshiitcoughcough... :mrgreen:[/quote:1m9aqnlj]
at 20 yards, i dont miss  if i can hit an "x" 26 out of 30 times at that distance, i can hit the size of a softball with no problem.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Apparently you missed.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Maybe the "X" was in the wrong spot.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

Maybe you suck from 20 yrds? For some reason I struggle from 40. Im almost better from 70.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: "The black housing was broke off and the arrows bounced.*

So, I used to be the Epek loving kind....I thought they were so cool and technically advanced. I was proud to have them on my arrows......
Then I heard of an elk that was shot and the black shroud broke and there wasn't much blood and I decided not to use them anymore.....

Then, by some fluke, I used an Epek head on a really nice buck. The shot looked good... but there was NO blood trail. I found a few small drops of blood and that was all I had to work with. It was a 40 yard shot and I saw it hit it's mark. I thought I would go and find it piled up not far from the hit....not the case.

Now, I've seen the improvements that Epek has made and the animals that are taken with them. I think the improvements are awesome and from what I've seen...my faith and confidence in the Epek head has been restored. When I lost the big buck I shot, I posted my experience on this forum. I spoke with Elk22 about the experience and told him that I hope the day comes when I can put the Epek back on my arrows and have confidence in them again. Well, I think I'll give them a try.

Just a side note....this past week I know of two different bulls that were shot and never recovered. The 1st elk I wasn't there for the shot but I was told that the shot was a good quartering away shot. I went up to help my buddy find the bull after the shot. We followed blood but it was very little. We never found the arrow. We came to the conclusion that the arrow had stuck into the bull and was still in the animal. We thought that since the arrow was still in the animal, it blocked any hole and made a blood trail hard to find.

The second bull I was present for. The shot was good and we thought that it would be no problem finding the animal. However, upon looking for blood, we only found two spots that had any visible blood. Once again I thought we would find the animal not very far from the shot. We had no such luck. Never found the arrow on this bull either. Both bulls were shot with the same broad head.....Grim Reaper.

SO.......moral of the story is....you can lose an animal with any broad head......plain and simple truth.......sh!7 happens!


----------

